# Lightweight Wheels



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

im looking for some lighter than stock 17" wheels. i liked the look of the axis VPD's, but they dont make them anymore. does any one have any suggestions? price range: not over $200 per rim.

thanks guys (and girls)


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

oz super leggra rims 12 kilos


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Try Rota's for that price.....


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

I got rota's and LOVE them..

I preferred the circuit 8's...

http://bellsouthpwp.net/s/e/se7enty7/side.JPG


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Konig Heliums weigh 10.5lb for a 15".... they're pretty cheap....


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

http://bellsouthpwp.net/s/e/se7enty7/front.JPG

I ordered +40mm offset, but got +38mm instead. IMO it is 300% better... It really makes the car look.. beefier.. I highly highly recommend +38mm. The difference makes the wheels go towards the outside of the car 2mm.. but it is noticable.. it doesn't look bad though; if you didn't know what a b14 looked like before you would assume it's like that factory


----------



## Purple B14 (Dec 13, 2002)

Hey, I am just wondering. How much weigh is consider a "light weigh" 15" rims ?? And how much $$$ is reasonable ?? cause the ones I have now are not only too wide ( 15x 7 ), but also got so much scrtachs. Help me out ~ 

Michael


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

Mine are 15x6.5
+38mm offset
12.5 lbs.

I think 12.5 is considered lightweight. Someone who lives near me said he weighed his se-r wheels and they are like 16 or 17 lbs iirc


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

i like the rota attack's, but do they only come in bronze, and is 7.5in wide too big.

other suggestions are still welcome


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

I think the Konig Heilium 15's are like 12 pounds. I was thinking about getting them.


----------



## racerdx (Feb 4, 2003)

rays engineering volks are around 15 lbs for a 17 x 7.5....but thats prob too big for this application


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

i wish the heliums came in 16's but they are very nice. I tend to like simple designs like 5 stars but the heliums arent too over the top.

also check out the new 5zigen FN01-R's. They arent as good looking as the VPD's but pretty good looking and they are pretty light and come in a variety of colors.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

i have proven myself wrong, they still make the vpd's, but im still shopping around. i dont wanna copy mike young's 200


----------



## DownWithRice (Jan 6, 2003)

I have 15" Kosei K1's. They are cheapest race wheel you can buy and they weight 13lb's a wheel. They are amazing wheels. I got mine powder coated black.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

Rota 15's are 12.5 lbs and cheaper iirc


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

se7enty7 said:


> *Rota 15's are 12.5 lbs and cheaper iirc *


thats all good and well, but as my first post states, im looking for 17's

im not flaming, i just think 15's are too small

and dont come back yelling at me saying '17's will always be heavy' or some shit like that. the vpd's are lighter than stock


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

If rota makes 17" wheels, get some of those. Oh yeah, 15" is still better


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

"I have 15" Kosei K1's. They are cheapest race wheel you can buy and they weight 13lb's a wheel. They are amazing wheels. I got mine powder coated black.

"

I was responding to that.

And Rota's do make 17 inch wheels


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

well, crap. how much do stock steelies with nissan hubcabs weight in at?


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

Equivocal said:


> *well, crap. how much do stock steelies with nissan hubcabs weight in at? *


actually i have the se alloys


----------



## Purple B14 (Dec 13, 2002)

Well, I am not in the war between 15" VS 17". I just wanna know where can I buy some light weight rims without big $$$ ?? 
I mean, where can I find good bargains on rims ?? Please Please !

Michael


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

There's rotas, axis, and volks at www.machiii.net


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't know how easy it will be to find a light weight 17" wheel for under $200 per wheel.

Light weight wheels are not cheap, and you want 17" light weight wheels......even more expensive....


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

You could always get the VPD's and powdercoat them a different color.

I was able to find an extra VPD 17 for 85 bucks...Originally I paid 1175 for the set of 4 with tires shipped.

I've seen different ratings like 17lbs and 16lbs...I'll have to weigh the extra wheel I got to see.


----------



## DownWithRice (Jan 6, 2003)

se7enty7 said:


> *"I have 15" Kosei K1's. They are cheapest race wheel you can buy and they weight 13lb's a wheel. They are amazing wheels. I got mine powder coated black.
> 
> "
> 
> ...


What the hell do you mean by that post? That makes no sense what so ever.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Another thing that needs to be considered with some liteweight wheels is that if you plan on using them on your daily driver on rutted, potholed streets you run the risk of bending one. Some of the cheaper or older liteweights run that risk, but the newer (and more expensive) wheels you may not have to worry so much....

Low-pros and liteweights dont take kindly to being slammed into a pothole at 40 mph....


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Hey guys I just saw today that Weld now makes an 11 lb. 17" rim!!!  Hope somebody has deep pockets....


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

Ever search Ebay?


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

www.groupbuycenter.com is pretty good too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

How about 16x7 SRR Competions, they are hella light and for the price really great.


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

Koing has 17" heliums that are about 14lbs.

ssr competions are super sweet but hella pricy. the 16" are like 12.5 lbs.


----------



## racerdx (Feb 4, 2003)

good buddy of mine picked up a set of the SSR's for his fd....they're pretty sweet.....


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

anyone know the weight of the 14" stock alloys on a 95-99 GXE


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

on se-r list some said heliums bent too easily.. esp 17"


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

www.wheelweights.net has alot of rims on there with their weights you can do a search on that page figure out what rims you want to get that way.


----------

